# Great Opportunity for Roofer Looking to take their Career to the Next Level!



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Great Opportunity for Roofer Looking to take their Career to the next level! 



Thank you for taking the time to read this job posting. Let me tell you a little bit about my company. Reliable American Roofing has been providing QUALITY roofing and gutter services to Chicago and the Northern Illinois area since 2003. Services provided include low slope and steep slope roofing on commercial and residential properties. 



I’m now looking for someone, hopefully YOU, to come aboard and help me out with managing the production as I help you grow your career. 



Are you a free thinker, are you able to think outside the box? Do you have what it takes to figure it out and get the job done? Then I am looking for YOU! 



If you can trouble shoot and repair steep slope (shingles and cedar roofs) and low slope (PVC/TPO, EPDM and Modified Bitumen) then I am looking for YOU! 



Are you willing to learn new things? If you want to learn from me and willing to also go the extra mile teach yourself new things, then I am looking for YOU! 



If you have a few years of roofing experience, if you believe in a job well done, if you are looking to further your career in a job that has room for growth, this may be the job for you. If you are honest, dependable and have no problem passing a drug or background check? If so, I want YOU to join my TEAM. 



Contact me ( http://www.reliableamerican.us/who/contact-us.php ) and let’s continue to provide Chicagoland with the best roofs possible, TOGETHER. Or add your name to the mailing list to be notified about future employment opportunities. (http://reliableamerican.us/list/?p=subscribe&id=1 )


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

$75 and hour and you got it!


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

1985gt said:


> $75 and hour and you got it!



Does hiring employees work the same as bidding jobs? If that is the case....

74.99/hour and I will be Chi-town bound this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh your that guy always under bidding people!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry guys, but I am only able to offer $74.98  It's an employer's market after all. 

But seriously though the position has been filled. It seems like he's going to work out. 

Anyone interested in learning about new positions sign up for the employment mailing list. http://reliableamerican.us/list/?p=subscribe&id=1


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

Dang, job's taken?!!! Almost had the 2,000 mile commute issue figured out.


----------

